# employment



## thedod

has anybody felt that because you are not Australian you are being passed by for some jobs ??


----------



## consensual

l am pretty sure you need to be citizen to get to certain job especially in country security sensitive sector like defense departmenet. Other than that, there should not be any 'official' except 'local experience' requirements plus Australia 'codes' to get a job.
Nowadays, even Australia bank is allowed to outsource their operation work to oversea such as India because of cost cutting measure. 
l would imagine one day, all skilled and professional foreign expat can change their professional and join local hard working Australia n to go into


----------



## consensual

into mining field to work for the mining company....


----------



## favourlekan

*favourlekan*

I am new in this forum, and i need job badly


----------



## AkashS04

thedod said:


> has anybody felt that because you are not Australian you are being passed by for some jobs ??


This is common everywhere. Most of the companies prefer to hire locals (Citizen as 1st preference and then PRs). And now a days, countries and politicians are making rules which will ensure that it will be next to impossible for others to get job in their countries. One good example is USA where even H1B holders are not getting job at all.


----------



## linhmark83

Hi
Please be aware that it is not easy to get a job in Australia, even for Australians.
Some places are racist and some are not. 
It is a matter of going to the right place in the right time.
I have seen many Asians got a job working for the Asians and vice versa.


----------

